# My wife is pregnant, again!!!



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

My wife is pregnant, again!!!
We had our first baby 2.5 years ago. My son is about to get a sibling!
My wife is almost three months already!!!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats to you both!  Hope it's an easy pregnancy.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> Congrats to you both! Hope it's an easy pregnancy.


I hear that! She's better off this time around for sure.
I'm proud of her. She's a hero, indeed!


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

HUGE congrats!!!!!!!!!  

It looks like you might have a May baby, yes?


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

congrats!  Our 2nd is coming in around 27 days (not that I'm counting or anything, I'd just like to put on socks like a normal person) and our DD is starting to get the idea that she's not going to be the only one bossing me around anymore.  Just remember when she cries, it's probably not your fault (I get teary eyed when DH and I would discuss home improvement ideas, for some strange reason) and not laugh when she's craving french fries.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Aris Whittier said:


> HUGE congrats!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It looks like you might have a May baby, yes?


You are correct!!! mid-late May!!!
We're excited and all we want is "healthy"!!!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> congrats! Our 2nd is coming in around 27 days (not that I'm counting or anything, I'd just like to put on socks like a normal person) and our DD is starting to get the idea that she's not going to be the only one bossing me around anymore. Just remember when she cries, it's probably not your fault (I get teary eyed when DH and I would discuss home improvement ideas, for some strange reason) and not laugh when she's craving french fries.


I can already tell that my toddler son knows something has shifted in his universe.
It's almost funny.


----------



## Moppet (Sep 30, 2011)

Congrats!  That's almost the exact same timing I had with my two kids, and so far so good.

Tell your wife she has my sympathies.  I found running after a toddler while baking a new one to be exhausting!  But totally worth it.


----------



## momilp (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats! Love reading such wonderful news, makes my day shinier


----------



## Sarah Woodbury (Jan 30, 2011)

When I first clicked on this, I wasn't sure if the news was as with my first two kids (Yay! We're pregnant) or the second two (Oh my gosh, we're pregnant _again_! LOL).

Congratulations! Very happy for you.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Moppet said:


> Congrats! That's almost the exact same timing I had with my two kids, and so far so good.
> 
> Tell your wife she has my sympathies. I found running after a toddler while baking a new one to be exhausting! But totally worth it.


Many thanks!!!
I've stepped up "helping out" on my end. I'm not as good as she is, but I'm trying.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

momilp said:


> Congrats! Love reading such wonderful news, makes my day shinier


I appreciate it! I can't wait to meet him/her in May. That's going to be so cool.
Last time I did this, I did cry a little. I told my wife I wouldn't cry for I never do, bla bla bla... and I did, in front of my wife and mother in law.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Sarah Woodbury said:


> When I first clicked on this, I wasn't sure if the news was as with my first two kids (Yay! We're pregnant) or the second two (Oh my gosh, we're pregnant _again_! LOL).
> 
> Congratulations! Very happy for you.


Ha! True! I think I'm done after this for I'm already old. Ha!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Congratulations!!  Having two is a lot of fun.   May is a nice time for a birthday.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

tinytoy said:


> Congratulations!! Having two is a lot of fun.  May is a nice time for a birthday.


My mother and sister were born in May.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations!!  How exciting for you all.
deb


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

drenee said:


> Congratulations!! How exciting for you all.
> deb


Many thanks!!!


----------



## tinytoy (Jun 15, 2011)

kahoolawe said:


> My mother and sister were born in May.


My oldest daughter was born in early June and it's such a nice time for an outdoor birthday party. My youngest was born last December and I am struggling to plan her 1st party.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats. FYI- amazon has a great "subscribe and save" service and you'll sve a lot. I just got a case of diapers (156) and wipes (600+) for $45.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

TessM said:


> Congrats. FYI- amazon has a great "subscribe and save" service and you'll sve a lot. I just got a case of diapers (156) and wipes (600+) for $45.


That's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Congrats! It's fun adding a second kid to the mix. Makes things a lot more crazy but it's fun.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

fayrlite said:


> Congrats! It's fun adding a second kid to the mix. Makes things a lot more crazy but it's fun.


Twice the work, twice the fun!!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Awww, congratulations! Love to hear happy news.


----------



## Ian Weaver (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations and all the best to you and your family for May 

Ian


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Wish you all the best through pregnancy.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Super congrats! What wonderful news to share with us. Now we'll all be checking KB frequently in May to find out how it went!  All the best.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations, nothing cuter than a newborn baby. ♥


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

We're having another boy!!! I'm happy with that for he's going to be healthy!!!


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats again. Any name ideas yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

TessM said:


> Congrats again. Any name ideas yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! We're naming him "Levi". His big brother's name is "Denver".


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's our new son!!!
Levi Daniel

He's a week old!!!


My Beautiful Baby Boy!!! by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

omighosh, that is one gorgeous baby!

Congratulations!

Betsy


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> omighosh, that is one gorgeous baby!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks big time!!!!


----------



## morantis (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

morantis said:


> Congratulations.


Thanks!!!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

He's gorgeous, congratulations to you & your wife!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations!!  He is a beautiful baby boy.  Very alert.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my, such an adorable baby! Congratulations!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

What a beautiful baby boy!  Congrats to you and your wife.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

908tracy said:


> What a beautiful baby boy! Congrats to you and your wife.


Thanks big time. He's a cutie indeed....


----------

